# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Rugova: Dardania dhe flamuri dardan

## krokodili_73

"Flamuri eshte gati (Rugoa tregon nje qe eshte ne salle, prane atij shqiptar). Shqiponja shqiptare ne nje rreth te kuq ne sfond blu, qe eshte ngjyra e qiellit tone, i tolerances dhe e Europes. Ka te shkruar edhe "Dardania", emri antik i Kosoves, dhe nje yll me gjashte cepa, ati i Skenderbeut. Kufinjte? Jo, jane te paprekshem. Nese do i prekin, do te hapeshin kontestime ne te gjithe Ballkanin".


Ky asht flamuri qe gandi me shall ka venos me ja ven kosoves. Musolini i vuri dy sopata anash, komunistat i vune nje yll siper e sipas rastit nai draper, rugova po na e ben flamurin e ekipit te futbollit te sharrit ne flamur kombetar.
Flamuri nuk eshte nje cop e bukur me ngjyra, po ai perfaqson identitetin e nje kombi, dhe ne rastin e kombit tone, perfaqson deri diku historine tragjike tonen, gjakun qe kemi derdhur kur jemi therur ne mase nga turqit, nga serbet, nga greket, apo dhe mes vetes tone. Per me teper, ne rastin e Kosoves, eshte ai flamur qe nenat kosovare i rriten femijet e tyre ne djep, eshte ai flamur qe i nxorri shqiptaret ne demostrata ne 80, po ashtu ai qe u ringjyros me gjakun e shqiptareve ne lufte per te cliruar kosoven nga zgjedha sllave serbe. 
Po ky pleshtacuqi me shalle ne qafe, nga e nxorri ket qe mban ne xhep. Cfare do te shprehi. A vertet mendon gandi i kosoves se pavaresia e kosoves varte nga flamuri i sharrit. Jo mister pleshtaruc, ate e vulosen me gjakun e tyre A jashari e trimat e tjere, jo shalli i ftohjes tende kronike. Megjithate, kam pershtypjen se dhe flamuri i ktij megallomani do celebroje sovranitetin e pleshtarucit ne zyren e tij. Pfffffff idioti

----------


## alto_sicila

Flamuri nuk eshte nje cop e bukur me ngjyra, po ai perfaqson identitetin e nje kombi, dhe ne rastin e kombit tone, perfaqson deri diku historine tragjike tonen, gjakun qe kemi derdhur kur jemi therur ne mase nga turqit, nga serbet, nga greket, apo dhe mes vetes tone. Per me teper, ne rastin e Kosoves, eshte ai flamur qe nenat kosovare i rriten femijet e tyre ne djep, eshte ai flamur qe i nxorri shqiptaret ne demostrata ne 80, po ashtu ai qe u ringjyros me gjakun e shqiptareve ne lufte per te cliruar kosoven nga zgjedha sllave serbe. 
Po ky pleshtacuqi me shalle ne qafe, nga e nxorri ket qe mban ne xhep. Cfare do te shprehi. A vertet mendon gandi i kosoves se pavaresia e kosoves varte nga flamuri i sharrit. Jo mister pleshtaruc, ate e vulosen me gjakun e tyre A jashari e trimat e tjere, jo shalli i ftohjes tende kronike. Megjithate, kam pershtypjen se dhe flamuri i ktij megallomani do celebroje sovranitetin e pleshtarucit ne zyren e tij. Pfffffff idioti [/B][/QUOTE]

Jo ore mik s'e nuk e paske kuptuar ende :ai eshte prone e tij private dhe mund te beje me te Ç'te doje,mjafton t'i pelqeje atij dhe atyre ngerdhesheve rreth tij.Idiot e shkuar idiotit...Mund 
ta beje edhe me tri ngjyra edhe me kater edhe paÇaver t'i fshij kepucet e veta,aq i ben atij...

----------


## Brari

ju dy pleshtacuqat me lart nuk keni hall flamuri.
Keni hall se Rugova ka marr votat ne shumice nga populli i tije   dhe tutoret tuaj ideollogjike kan mbet pa popull e kan vec disa banda qe naten vrasin bijt e nanave shqiptare..

Populli i Kosoves e do Rugoven me ose pa shall e ashtu si ka me ja u ba Rugova flamurin ashtu do e nderojne se ata e besojn Rugoven sepse Rugova nuk vret ne Pabesi.
Askush qe eshte atdhetar nuk ju a do flamurin juve pleshtave te Qoses e Halit Klosit se edhe ne se trumbetoni  kinse flamur te Shqiptareve ju mbani ne brez Thiken e Kallashin qe ja u a ngulni pas Shpine Shqiptareve..

Rrofte Kosova e Rugova pa ju gjaksoret..

Shkoni ne Kamboxhia e Kore te veriut e ngrini cilin do flamur atje tek Pol poti e Kim il sungu..ose ne Zyr te Edvin Klosit a ne biruc te sali Veselit..


..


qashtu..

----------


## Llapi

Ky eshte Flamuri qe po jau proppzon rugovna minoriteteve qe jetoin ne kosove !!!

----------


## krokodili_73

Rrofsh llapi qe na e solle se sja kisha idene po se pse me ngjaka me bluzen e supermenit. Ndoshta ka te beje me endrrat e femijerise se rugoves ku i dukej vetja si supermeni kosovar qe fluturonte majave te maleve te sharrit, ose se si e ndiente veten kur e perpunonin serbet para se te takonte miloshevicn. Ca karagjozi....

----------


## Vebby

Rreth 2 vjet vizitoj rregullisht kete forum, dhe cka  me ka lene pershtypje eshte ajo se kur behet fjale per 'shallin'  z. 'Brari' duhet patjeter te leh, e te ulerije me turiçkë te futur nen shallin e pleshtacuqit per te mbrojtur 'njeriun e mire qe nuk merr vesh nga politika'!
 E them me plot bindje: pleshtacuqi ose sic thuani ju ldk-istat pejkamberi eshte politikani (nese me lejoni ta quaji politikan) me i paafte qe ka pasur ndonjehere Kosova. 
 Pa dashur te merrem me ty Brari dhe aq me pak me shallin, doja te shtoja dicka ne lidhje me temen : Cdo shtet ka himnin e vet dhe flamurin e vet, cka do te thote te njejtat duhet ti kete edhe Kosova kur do te behet shtet, megjithate une mendoji qe Kosova si shtet i vetem nuk do te ekzistoje, nje bashkim me Shqiperin do te ishte shum me produktiv per te dyja palet. Por edhe nese Kosova do te jetonte si shtet ne vete ather besoj qe himni dhe lecka qe enderron shalli nuk do te ishin simbolet e Kosoves. 
Besoj qe Kosovaret jane aq te mencur per te ruajtur flamurin per te cilin kane derdhur gjak me shekuj te tere.
Per te mos u ber shpikes apo hartues simbolesh..,edhe nje shtese e vogel ne flamur, si p.sh harta e vet Kosoves do te nginte syt e nderkombetarve. 
Te gjithe e dine se kush jemi ne shqipetaret, te gjithe e dine se ku kemi jetuar dhe ku jetojme, te gjithe e dine se per ne nuk luajne rol kufijte sepse ne : jemi vllezer, jemi nje komb, kemi nje gjak, nje flamur, nje bese, nje gjuhe...

PS: kerkoj ndjes nese je prekur per dicka z. Brari, por te sygjeroj te behesh i pamvarur ne shprehjen e mendimeve.

Respekt

----------


## Shiu

Muhabet tipik shqiptar! 
Pavarësia s'është ende askund e ne kacafytemi për dizajne flamujsh.

----------


## Albo

SHBA ka 50 shtete, cdo shtet ka flamurin e vet qe valvidet krahas atij kombetar. A thua kjo i percan amerikanet e shteteve te ndryshme? Cdo flamur eshte flamuri historik i krijimit te shteteve, qe kolonizatoret zgjodhen kur krijuan komunitetet e tyre te para. Une nuk njoh ndonje popull me patriot dhe me liridashes se ai amerikan.

Ju ngaterroni flamurin kombetar dhe flamurin shteteror pasi nuk keni te qarta konceptet e shtetit dhe kombit. Shqiptaret nuk kane komb, kane vetem Republiken e Shqiperise qe eshte nje shtet qe perfaqeson vetem gjysmat e shqiptareve ne Ballkan, gjysma tjeter jane popull qe jetojne ne Kosove dhe ne shtete te tjera fqinje.

Ne vend qe te gezoheni qe Kosova po krijon nje shtet te pavarur, te pavarur jo vetem nga Serbia por edhe nga RSH e cdo shtet tjeter, ju mundoheni te trazoni botekuptimet tuaja te mbrapshta politike me ndenjen kombetare. Nese nuk u pelqen Rugova, mos votoni per te, por respektoheni si president pasi nuk eshte me nje individ, eshte nje institucion ne Kosove.

Qellimi i flamurit te Dardanise, me simbole ndryshe nga ai i Republikes se Shqiperise, nuk do te thote se eshte flamur jo-shqiptar apo jo-kombetar. Ju perpiqeni te krahasoni flamurin e Republikes se Shqiperise (qe ne mendjen tuaj ai eshte flamuri kombetar) me flamurin e Dardanise, qe eshte flamuri qe mbart emblemat e flamurit te Gjergj Kastriotit.

E keni marre mundimin te shikoni se sa ka ndryshuar flamuri shqiptar me kohen neper rregjime dhe epoka te ndryshme? Cfare ju ben te besoni se flamuri i RSH eshte flamuri kombetar? A e dini perse Ismail Qemali zgjodhi 28 Nendorin si Diten e Shpalljes se Pavaresise? Ai zgjodhi 28 Nendorin pasi perkonte me diten e ngritjes se flamurit shqiptar ne Kruje, pas kthimit te Gjergj Kastriotit ne token e te pareve. E keni pare flamurin e Gjergj Kastriotit sa ndryshe eshte nga ai i RSH sot? Qe te shihni pamjet e ndryshme qe ka marre flamuri shqiptar ne vite, vizitoni galerine ketu.

E bera hyrjen e mesiperme, per ti dhene nje kontekst historik flamurit tone kombetar dhe per tu bere qe te kuptoni qe flamuri qe ne kemi sot, nuk eshte flamuri qe kane valvitur prinderit tane, nuk ka qene flamuri qe kane valvitur gjysherit tane, nuk eshte flamuri qe kane valvitur stergjysherit tane. Kjo per arsyen e thjeshte se ne shqiptaret ende jemi ne kerkim te asaj qe na ben nje, jemi ne kerkim te identitetit kombetar, kombi per ne nuk eshte nje realitet, eshte nje ceshtje kombetare, eshte nje shqetesim, eshte nje amanet, eshte nje proces politik.

Procesi politik eshte menyra e vetme se si ne shqiptaret do te avancojme interesat tone kombetare, pasi ka ikur koha e revolucioneve, luftrave dhe anarkise boterore. Prandaj une e kam theksuar me shume se 100 here ne kete forum: nese doni te tregoni patriotizmin dhe atdhedashurine tuaj, kete nuk e beni duke mbeshtetur X politikan apo Y parti, por duke mbeshtetur INSTITUCIONET e brishta ne Kosove. Politika mbaron qe nga ai moment kur shqiptaret e thone fjalen e tyre me voten e tyre te lire dhe qe nga ai moment lufta politike i le vend bashkepunimit dhe preokupimit per ndertimin dhe forcimin e institucioneve shteterore ne Kosove. Jane keto institucione qe perfaqesojne interesat e 2.5 milion shqiptareve ne Kosove dhe jane keto institucione mjeti dhe garancia e vetme qe ne shqiptaret kemi per nje Kosove te pavarur.

Qellimi i presidentit Rugova me mosperfaqesimin e flamurit te Republikes se Shqiperise ka motive te forta politike qe nuk ndikojne politiken e brendshme ne Kosove, se sa ndikojne maredheniet e Kosoves me fqinjet dhe komunitetin nderkombetar. Qellimet e nje levizje te tille te presidentit Rugova kane 3 objektiva:

*1. Dhenies fund bllasfemive sllavo-greke te "Shqiperise se Madhe"*

Argumenti i vetem me te cilet armiqte e ceshtjes sone kombetare ne Ballkan mundohen te demtojne interesat tona perpara komunitetit nderkombetar eshte bllasfemia e "Shqiperise se Madhe". Ata mbrojne tezen se shqiptaret e Kosoves nuk kerkojne pavaresine apo shtetformimin, por kerkojne bashkimin me Republiken e Shqiperise dhe krijimin e nje "Shqiperie te Madhe" ne Ballkan. Nese presidenti Rugova perqafon flamurine  Skenderbeut dhe vendos emrin shqiptar Dardania dhe jo ate serb Kosove, kjo hedh poshte cdo pretendim sllavo-grek.

*2. U lehteson vulosjen e pavaresise se Dardanise komunitetit nderkombetar.*

Europa dhe SHBA e kane te qarte qe qelqi qe thyhen nuk ngjitet me dhe Kosova nuk ka se si te jete pjese e Serbise. Nese prioriteti i shqiptareve eshte pavaresia e Kosoves, prioriteti i nderkombetareve eshte krijimi i kushteteve te tilla ne Ballkan, qe pavaresia e Kosoves nuk e destabilizon rajonin. Koha e tranzicionit qe ne shqiptaret po kalojme nen protektorat ne keto momente, ka pikerisht si objektiv ri-ndergjegjesimin e popullit serb se Kosoven e kane humbur njehere e pergjithmone dhe fuqizimin e institucioneve shqiptare ne menyre qe te jene ne gjendje te ruajne stabilitetin dhe sigurine e nje shtetit te ri ne Ballkan.

*3. Distancon shtetin e ri dardan nga shteti i inkriminuar dhe korruptuar i Republikes se Shqiperise*

Ai qe njihet si "shteti am" nga shqiptaret, per shqiptaret nga Dardania eshte "shteti mjerke". Jo vetem qe ky shtet nuk e ka ndihmuar ceshtjen tone kombetare ne Dardani, por e ka demtuar ne menyre te hapur. Vete fakti qe shteti shqiptar eshte nje shtet i deshtuar qe njihet per korrupsionit dhe implikimet ne krim ne mbare boten, eshte nje goditje e rende per aspiratat e shqiptareve ne Dardani. Perendimoret pyesin: Cfare forme do te kete shteti i ri i Dardanise nese  ne u njohim pavaresine? Serbet dhe fqinjet u tregojne me gishte Republiken e Shqiperise!

Ua shkruaj te gjitha keto, edhe pse me duhet te perserit vetveten, ne menyre qe te ndergjegjesoheni dhe te kuptoni me thelle se simbolet e nje flamuri dardan. Asnjehere mos harroni se ceshtja jone kombetare nuk eshte nje lufte, eshte nje proces politik qe palen tone e perfaqesojne institucionet legjitime shqiptare, ato institucione qe i zgjedh vota e lire. Lajini hesapet politike diten kur shkoni te votoni per partine e Rugoves a per partine e Thacit, por mos harroni qe patriotizmi juaj duket pikerisht tek mbeshtetja qe ju u jepni institucioneve shqiptare.

Kombi Shqiptar ka nevoje per dy kembe qe te qendroje me ballin lart.

_Ilirjan Papa
28 Nentor 2003_

----------


## (AHMEDI)

Rugoven e perdhunoi milloshevici  dhe ia bleu lekuren dhe kur djemte e nenave me te mira luftonin per kosoven Rugova i sherbente miloshevicit me kafe e tabaka.Tani na ka nderruar dhe flamurin na vene nje flamur me yll cifut me nje kryq katolik .Rugova per mendimin tim eshte nje plehre kombetare qe se meriton te jete ne krye te kosoves edhe ate shallin qe ka ne qafe e akoma se ka heq e ka si simboll qe mua akoma me terheqin si si zagar nga shalli.Ka burra kosova qe ta drejtojne e jo pederaste si rrugova e servile te millosheve me shoke.

----------


## drenica martire

Albo,

Shrimin tënd e lexova me shumë kujdes. Është një analizë e mrekullueshme. Rugova është politikan i shekullit 21. Ai e filloi politikën e tij duke sfiduar me radhe të gjithë e më së shumti serbët.

Unë plotësisht përkrak ndërrimin eflamurit, sepse një Shqipëri Etnike për momentin do ta çmendëte Ballkanin. 

Një Shqipëri e Madhe, me shumicë muslimane, në këtë moment, do ta çmendëte Evropen Perendimore më së shumti.

PAjtohem për një Shqipëri Federatë/Konfederatë.

Pajtohem për ndërrimin e emrit Kosovë në DARDANI,sepse edhe spt e gjithë ditën ne nuk ia arritëm t'ia ndërrojmë s'paku një shkronjë. Serbët krijuan mitin me emrin KOSOVO dhe përveç para UNMIK-ut, ata ia arritën ta fusin kete mer ne te gjitha neciklopedit e botes.

Me nderrimin e emrit të Kosovës në DARDANI, serbëve ua thejmë edhe mitin për  tokën e ashtuquajtur KOSOVO.

Sa i përket spekulimeve rreth intervistës së Rugoves gazetës Corriera de la sera, në vazhdim po jap origjinalin e përkthyer nga Zef Ahmeti.

------------------------------------------------------------- ---------------------

Rugova: *  Ju tregoj flamurin e ri të Kosovës* 

--Nga: Francesko Battistini, "Corriere della Sera"

PRISHTINE

*Një shqiponjë dykrenare në një qark të kuq, e vendosur në sfondin blu, një yll gjashtëcepësh si ai i Skënderbeut dhe mbishkrimi Dardania. Këto do të jenë elementët e rinj të flamurit të Kosovës, e cila pret të fitojë pavarësinë madje para vitit 2005, siç deklaron edhe presidenti i saj, Ibrahim Rugova. Në një intervistë për gazetën "Corriere della Sera", lideri kosovar tregon përgatitjet për pavarësinë dhe zbulon projektet e tij për të ardhmen e vendit.

Presidenti Rugova, është e vërtetë që keni ndërruar fenë tuaj në atë kristiane?*

Të themi që tashmë ushqej një farë simpatie për kulturën kristiane dhe atë perëndimore.

*A mund ta quajmë një rrugë të re shpirtërore këtë tuajën?*

Kultura jonë është perëndimore. Edhe historikisht, besimi i parë fetar i praktikuar nga populli shqiptar ishte kristianizmi. Xhamitë dhe të tjerat mbërritën te ne më vonë. Me ardhjen e osmanëve, një pjesë e popullsisë ndërroi fenë me detyrim. Kjo vazhdoi edhe pas rënies së Skënderbeut dhe rezistëncës së tij ndaj invazionit turk.

*Një rikthim te rrënjët atëherë* 

Ka patur një ndikim mysliman shumë të thellë, i cili edhe sot shfaqet te emrat dhe traditat e popullit tonë. Myslimanë dhe të krishterë janë integruar me një farë harmonie mes tyre. I vetmi shkak i mbijetesës sonë ishte toleranca reciproke. Pa të do të ishim zhdukur prej kohësh. Tashmë secili mund të zgjedhë lirisht fenë e tij 

*Por ju jeni presidenti i vendit*

Interesi im kulturor dhe shpirtëror është krejtësisht personal. E shihni atë pikturë (tregon një pikturë në sfond të gjelbër). Është vepër e Pjeter Bogdanit. Ishte peshkop i Kosovës, që në vitin 600 luftoi hyrjen e islamit në këtë vend. Një figurë e jashtëzakonshme dhe shumë aktuale për atë që kërkon të kuptojë këto epoka përballjesh mes qytetërimeve të ndryshme.

*Kur do të pagëzoheni?*

Të shohim, tani për tani synimi im është mbi të gjitha politik. Unë kam për qëllim të promovoj një tolerancë të vërtetë mes kristianëve dhe mylimanëve.

*Keni ndërmend të ndërtoni një mauzoleum për Nënë Terezën?*

Është ëndrra ime; një muze për Nënë Terezën e Kalkutës, një shqiptare dhe një kristiane e madhe. Është projektuar nga dy arkitektë italianë, Bruno Valente e Giuseppe Durastanti.

*Por, a nuk mund t'i përdorni këto fonde për nevoja më urgjente?*

Projekti do të financohet nga donacione individuale. Sidoqoftë, ne na duhen këto simbole. Dhe fundi i fundit, me fondet e një kishe nuk mund të ndryshojë ekonomia e vendit.

*E cilit vend ? Ju flisni për pavarësi dhe amerikanët kanë caktuar vitin 2005 si datë për diskutimet e statusit, por Kosova varet ende nga Serbia, të paktën zyrtarisht...*

Do të jemi të pavarur para vitit 2005. Dhe kjo është hipotezë realiste.

*Ju jeni në favor të kthimit të serbëve në zona si Peja, që kontrollohen nga ushtarët italiane, ku bashkëjetesa është e thuajse pamundur?*

Po, tashmë janë kthyer rreth 7 000 serbë. Por kjo varet nga zgjedhjet individuale dhe jo nga propaganda e Beogradit, që krijon shpesh destabilitet.

*Në Vjenë, në bisedimet e para Prishtinë-Beograd, ishit vetëm ju. Krerët e lartë të ish-UÇK-së dezertuan. Pse ?*

Ndodhesha atje si president i Kosovës. Të tjerët hezituan. Por kjo bën pjesë në dialektikën normale të demokracisë.

*Është e vërtetë që Beogradi është gati të heqë dorë nga Kosova në këmbim të dy miliardë dollarëve dhe hyrjes në BE?*

Nuk di asgjë. Për ne çmimi i paguar është lufta. Pastaj, nëse serbët duan të hyjnë në BE, kjo është puna e tyre.

*Sa duhet të zgjasë prania ndërkombëtare në Kosovë?*
Misioni i OKB-së po i transferon thuajse të gjitha kompetencat autoriteteve tona. Përsa i përket NATO-s, bazat do të vazhdojnë të jenë këtu.

*Si do të jetë Kosova e pavarur ? Çfarë flamuri do të ketë? A do të ndryshojnë kufijtë?*

Flamuri ynë është gati tashmë. Një shqiponjë shqiptare në një qark të kuq të vendosur në sfondin blu, si qielli, symbol i tolerancës dhe Europës. Do të jetë edhe mbishkrimi Dardania, emri i lashtë i Kosovës, si dhe një yll me gjashtë cepa, ylli i Skënderbeut. Ndërsa, kufijtë nuk do të ndryshojnë; nëse e bëjmë këtë do të kemi konflikte në të gjithë Ballkanin.

*A do të valëvitet ky flamur në katedralen e Nënë Terezës?* 

Shpejt për ta thënë një gjë të tillë. Ekzistion terreni, guri i parë është hedhur. Në vitin 2004 do të nisin punimet dhe më pas na duhet ta mbarojmë shpejt ndërtimin e katedrales.

*Pse ?*

I kam kërkuar Papës të vijë këtu për ta inaguruar atë. 

Burimi: Gazeta SHqiptare, Nentor 28, 2003.

-------------- ----------------- ---------------------------------------------

Tash pyes pse nuk paska të drejtë Rugova të mbaj fenë muslimane apo ta ndërroj atë. A jemi ne shqiptarët shumë kranarë sepse kemi gjenezë iliro-pellazge?! Ata nuk kishin një fe monoteiste. Asnjëherë nuk i kemi sharë për këtë. Nuk i kemi sharë edhe atëherë kur u pushtuan nga erandoria Romake dhe pranuan të hjynë nën këtë Perandori.

A e kemi sharë ndonjëherë GJergje Kastrionin pse u bë Skënder dhe madje e dhe bej? Përkundrazi, të gjitha gjeneratat e kanë adhuruar dhe vazhdojnë ta adhurojnë këtë hero legjendar shqiptar.


Po Lek Dukagjinin a  e kemi sharë ndonjehre!?

A e kanë shqrë ndonjeherë shqiptarët Mretin Zog pse e ka pasur grua Gjeraldinën katolike, apo të birin e tij që e ka grua australianen katolike?!


Etj... Etj ....

Joooooo, Kurrëëë!

Enveristët e Kosovës që kanë mpreh brirët dhe dhe kanë çuar kokën për fatin e zi të Kosovës, por edhe ata të mpleksurit enverist të Shqipërisë nuk i kanë problemin e ndërrimit të fesë sëRugovës, por Rugova i cili nuk po ua lëshon pushtetin për ta instaluar diktaturën edhe në Kosovë edhe në Shqipëri. Me Rugoven kryetar Kosove jo vetëm në Kosovë, por as në Shqipëri diktatura nuk mund të rivendoset.

Urime per flamutin e Ri të Dardanisë, na duhet edhe ai i Iliridës për ta bërë në SHBSH (USA),  *The United States of America !*

----------


## (AHMEDI)

29 Nentor 2003       



President, kthehu nga Kurani!
Presidenti i Kosoves mban te njejtin emer te Pejgamberit qe ndertoi Qaben, ndersa nga shqiptaret eshte quajtur Pejgamber per shkak te identifikimit te tij me pavaresine e Kosoves, deshires me te madhe te kosovareve. Besimtaret e fese islame kane kerkuar nga Pejgamberi i tyre ne Toke, qe te tregoje me shume respekt per fene e tyre

Arlinda Desku, Arianit Osmani

Besimtaret e fese islame ne Kosove, te marten, ende pa zbardhur mire drita, me nga nje sexhade ne krah, neper mjegull, jane nisur per ne xhamite me te aferta per te falur Fiter Bajramin. Ata qe nuk kane mundur te zene vend brenda xhamive, nuk i ka penguar aspak lageshtia e ajrit, te ftohtit e mengjesit dhe balta neper oborret e xhamive per te rene ne gjunj, sic e kerkon riti i tyre fetar. Pamje te tilla jane shenuar ne shume qytete dhe fshatra te Kosoves, diten kur eshte bere falja e namazit. Ne diten e Bajramit te Madh, sic quhet festa qe vjen pas 30 dite agjerimi te Ramazanit, muajit te madherueshem per muslimanet, gjithcka ka pushuar se funksionuari ne Kosove, perpos ndonje kafeterie aty-ketu. Gjate diteve te Ramazanit, ne oren 16:30, kur ne tavolinat e shtepive te besimtareve muslimane shtrohej iftari, kryeqyteti i Kosoves, Prishtina, shnderrohej ne nje vend krejtesisht te qete. Shume prej pronareve ua vinin dryrin lokaleve te tyre, me perjashtim te furrave te bukes, te cilat nxirrnin pitalkat e nxehta per dreke. Per ata qe nervozohen me trafikun e sterngarkuar, kjo ishte nje kohe ideale, per shkak se rruget zbrazeshin ne mase te madhe. 

Mbi nentedhjete per qind e popullates shqiptare te Kosoves, sic pohohet, i takon besimit islam, perfshire edhe vete Presidentin e vendit, Ibrahim Rugoven. 

Zeqir Rrahmani, 70 vjec, i ardhur ne Prishtine, pas luftes, nga nje fshat i Llapit, kesaj radhe nuk i ka shijuar si te embla hurmat dhe bakllavane, per shkak se Presidenti nuk ua kishte uruar besimtareve muslimane Ramazanin. "Valla bre mixhe, jam preke fort pse Rugova nuk na e uroi Ramazanin. Diqysh si me na lane mas shpine. Ban vaki qe po lypim shume, ai i din punet ma mire se na. Nashta, bre mixhe, qashtu duhet me ja ba, sebep ketyne te hujve, vec apet s'po me doket sjellje me mende, nuk po na respekton sa duhet", thote ai, pasi ka mbaruar faljen e namazit ne oborrin e Xhamise se Madhe ne Prishtine, diten e Fiter Bajramit. 

Lideret politike kosovare, si dhe perfaqesues te zyrave nderkombetare ne Prishtine, kane tubuar ne restorane te ndryshme udheheqesit e Bashkesise Islame te Kosoves dhe u kane shtruar atyre iftar per nder te muajit te Ramazanit. Ata, po ashtu, diten e Bajramit, kane shkuar ne lokalet e Bashkesise Islame per t'u uruar festen atyre.

Keshtu nuk ka vepruar Presidenti i Kosoves, Ibrahim Rugova. Besimtareve myslimane ai nuk ua ka uruar Ramazanin, nuk ka shtruar iftar, as nuk ka shkuar ne Bashkesine Islame per diten e Bajramit. Ai eshte mjaftuar vetem me nje urim per Bajram, te cilin e kane transmetuar mediat. 

Naim Ternava, kryetar i Bashkesise Islame te Kosoves, ka pritur qe ne mesin e lidereve tjere kosovare dhe nderkombetare te ishte edhe Presidenti i Kosoves. "Rugova nuk ka qene per vizite tek ne per Bajram, por na e ka uruar. Eshte problem i tij personal pse nuk ka ardhur. Natyrisht, eshte dashur te vije edhe ai. Rugova nuk e ka uruar Ramazanin, as nuk ka shtruar iftar. Sigurisht nuk ka pasur kohe. Por, shpresojme se Ramazanin qe vjen, te gjej kohe", thote ai per "Javen".

Muhamet Hamiti, zedhenes i Presidences, ndonese fillimisht pranoi te pergjigjej, lidhur me kete mungese, me vone ai ishte i padisponueshem ne telefonin e tij celular. 

Gjergj Dedaj, kryetar i Partise Liberale te Kosoves, i cili i takon besimit katolik, e praktikon fene se ciles i perket, ndersa terheq verejtjen se kete duhet ta bejne te gjithe politikanet tjeret, pa marre parasysh se cilit besim i takojne. "Eshte bindje e tij personale. Nuk kam deshire te perzihem ne orientimin e tij shpirteror. Por, mendoj se Rugova duhej ta vizitonte Bashkesine Islame. Ne duhet te paraqitemi ashtu si jemi. Askush ne Kosove nuk mund te paraqitet me katolik se Papa", thote ai.

Besimtaret myslimane ne Kosove nuk e kane pritur mire mungesen e kujdesit te Presidentit te tyre per festat fetare. Atyre nuk u ka kaluar pa u verejtur ky detaj i fundit. Megjithate, Qemal Morina, dekan i Fakultetit te Studimeve Islame, konsideron se nuk eshte bere nami pse Rugova nuk ka shkuar ne Bashkesine Islame, mjafton qe ai e ka uruar Bajramin. "Kjo nuk prish asgje. Nuk shohim tendenciozitet. Besoj se ka respekt. Ai na ka uruar. Iftar s'ka shtruar, por e ka shtruar Darken e Lames".

Rugova i quan muslimanet "Musla"

Hera e fundit kur Presidenti i Kosoves, Ibrahim Rugova, ka vizituar lokalet e Bashkesise Islame te Kosoves, sic mesohet, ka qene para dhjete vjetesh. Kjo ka ndodhur kur partia e tij, Lidhja Demokratike e Kosoves, per shkaqe sigurie, kishte mbajtur nje nga kuvendet e saj ne medresene "Alaudin". Nderkohe, gjate gjithe karrieres se tij politike, ne paraqitjet e tij publike Ibrahim Rugova eshte munduar qe Kosoven ta paraqese si nje vend me simpati te vecanta ndaj katolicizmit. Fotografia e tij me Papa Gjon Palin II dhe sidomos kerkesa per ndertimin e Katedrales ne qender te Prishtines, kane kontribuuar qe ky imazh te perforcohet edhe me shume. Ka te tille qe mendojne se e tere kjo ka nje prapavije politike, duke pohuar se Rugova ndane friken me nje pjese te njerezve qe thone se Kosova duhet te rrije sa me larg muslimanizmit, meqe ajo eshte e varur nga Perendimi. Por, analisti i njohur kosovar, Shkelzen Maliqi, mendon se kjo politike nuk mund te qendroje. Ai thote se Rugova ka nje koncept te ngushte te politikes se tij, duke i shikuar gjerat vetem bardh dhe zi. "Kjo, ne fakt, s'eshte e arsyeshme. Skena politike ne bote eshte komplekse. Politikani vizionar nuk i adresohet vetem nje superfuqie, vetem nje adrese, por kerkon ta beje per vete edhe ate qe e konsideron "armik"... ", thote Maliqi.

Mirepo, njerez qe e njohin per se afermi Presidentin Rugova nxjerrin ne pah se, ne fakt, behet fjale per nje bindje te tij personale dhe orientim shpirteror kah krishterizmi. "Myslimane jemi, po, por vec te clirohemi nje here... ", citohet te kete thene Rugova kur ka ndodhur te kritikohet per qendrimin e tij indiferent ndaj muslimanizmit, gjate kohes se pushtimit serb. Por, preferencat e tij per katolicizmin kane vazhduar edhe pas perfundimit te luftes. 

Gjergj Dedaj terheq verejtjen se Europa e di perkatesine fetare te popullit te Kosoves, prandaj nuk ka arsye per kamuflim. "Duhet te paraqitemi si jemi. Nuk mund t'i hyjme ne qejf Europes duke i shkelur vlerat tona, duke e shkelur vetveten. Bishterimet, ngjyrimet, nuk jane korrekte para te tjereve. Nuk mund t'i shesim mend ashtu Europes", thote ai. Nje nga karakteristikat thelbesore qe i eshte atribuar shqiptareve eshte indiferenca religjoze, shkruan historiani i njohur anglez Noel Malcolm ne punimin e tij "Mitet e Identitetit Kombetar Shqiptar: Disa elemente kyqe". 

Pasi jep disa referenca te shume autoreve, te cilet multikonfesionalitetin e shqiptareve e shpjegojne me te qenit indiferent ndaj religjonit, Malcolm citon autorin shqiptar te fillimit te shekullit 20-te, Kostandin Cekrezi: "Muslimani shqiptar asnjehere nuk ka harruar...religjonin e tij te mehershem, shenjtoret e te cilit ai ende i kujton si psh, Shen Gjergjin...dhe Shen Dimitrin". Ky duket te jete edhe qendrimi i dr. Rugoves. Ai i rikthehet katolicizimit, jo ndoshta si besim, por si simbolike qe paraqet me mire shqiptarizmen. Pjeter Bogdani, me te cilin Rugova thote se eshte mahnitur (Vepra e Bogdanit) dhe e ka nje lloj idhulli personal, ka qene prift katolik, autor i vepres se pare te shkruar ne gjuhen shqipe (Ceta e Profeteve) dhe atdhetar i deshmuar ne lufte kunder turqve.

Por, sipas Malcolmit, kjo shkakton konfuzion. 

Nese shqiptaret paskan qene kaq besnike ndaj krishterizmit, i cili ne nje kohe ishte besimi i tyre kombetar, atehere pse kaq shume shqiptare u kthyen ne Islam, pyet Malcolm.

Nje burim nga Presidenca e Kosoves, pohon se ne "Shtepine e Bardhe", ne Velani, feja islame eshte praktikuar ne nje mase vetem deri sa ishte gjalle nena e Presidentit, por jo me. "Prej vdekjes se saj, gjithcka ka perfunduar. Kurre me nuk eshte zier hallve per Naten e Madhe, nuk eshte bere bakllava per Bajram, as iftar e agjerim per Ramazan....Nderkaq, githcka qe ka lidhje me fene katolike, eshte prezente ne ate shtepi. Rugova e praktiton ate fe. Ai i feston Krishtlindjet dhe i dekoron dhomat per kete feste. Kumonat jane aty...", thote ky burim. Sipas po ketij burimi, Rugova asnjehere nuk ka organizuar ndonje manifestim qe ka lidhje me traditat e kulturen islame. "Ai, madje, muslimanet i therret "Musla", ne kuptimin pezhorativ te kesaj fjale", ben te ditur ky burim. Nje nga keshilltaret e Presidentit, Sali Cacaj, sic merret vesh, ka nderruar fene, nga musliman eshte bere katolik.

Hipokrizia e politikaneve kosovare

Ajo qe karakterizon skenen "politiko-fetare" ne Kosove eshte preferenca qe kane udheheqesit politike dhe te jetes shoqerore per te qene te pranishem ne Kishen Katolike ne Prishtine per Krishtlindje, ndersa mungojne paperjashtim ne faljen e namazit per Bajram. Kisha e Shen Ndout ne Ulpiane, cdo 24 dhjetor, rendet e para te uleseve i rezervon per udheheqes institucionesh, kryetare partish, deputete e VIP-a te tjere te shoqerise kosovare. Asnje prej udheheqesve kryesore politik te Kosoves nuk eshte pare te kete falur namazin e Bajramit te marten ne mengjes, ndonese, shumica prej tyre i perkasin besimit islam dhe ne nje menyre apo tjetren, e praktikojne ate ne shtepite e tyre.

Naim Ternava thote se Bashkesia Islame e Kosoves pret qe lideret politike, ata qe i takojne besimit islam, te jene edhe neper xhami. "Besoj se ne te ardhmen e afert ata do t'i pergjigjen edhe kesaj detyre dhe do te jemi se bashku edhe neper manifestime fetar", thote Ternava.

"Mire qe mban Papen, por pse nuk e mban edhe nje hoxhe"

Mosprania e politikaneve ne xhami, por jo edhe ne kishe, ne njefare menyre i ben ata te njeanshem, gje qe nuk u lejohet politikaneve ne demokracite e avansuara. Aq me shume kur, nje perfaqesues institucioni shpreh hapur kete, sic ben Presidenti, duke mbajtur fotografine e Papes ne hapesirat e asaj qe e quan Presidence, gjest ky qe nuk i pelqen fort shumices se besimtareve myslimane. "Mire qe e mban Papen, por pse nuk e mban edhe nje hoxhe", veren Zeqir Rrahmani, cili thote se prej qe e mban mend veten - ka agjeruar Ramazanin dhe ka fale namazin e Bajramit. 

Ne fillimin e viteve '90-ta, Ibrahim Rugova kishte filluar ta ekspozoje foton e tij me Papa Gjon Palin II ne zyren e partise se tij, Lidhjes Demokratike te Kosoves, e cila ishte vendosur ne lokalet e Shoqates se Shkrimtareve te Kosoves. Qysh atehere ai kishte marre kritikat e para. Ne shtetet moderne ka kohe qe feja eshte ndare nga politika. Ne Europe sekularizmi eshte bere shume heret dhe ka nisur si kerkese qe nga Humanizmi dhe Renesansa. Ne boten perendimore kjo ndarje eshte bere per shkak te nevojes se krijimit te nje shteti neutral. Njera fe e pranishme ne institucionet publike - mohon te drejten e feve tjera. Kjo, rendome, ka shkaktuar luftera fetare. Shteti modern eshte themeluar si shtet neutral ndaj feve. Hapesira shteterore i eshte lene njerezve qe meren me politike. Fese i eshte lene nje hapesire tjeter per aktivitetin e saj brenda shoqerise civile dhe sferes private.

Akademik Rexhep Qosja pohon se eshte e drejte e cdo qytetari, qe ne shtepine e tij private te shquaje fotografi te kujt deshiron ai, prandaj edhe te prijesve fetare, te Papes, te shenjtoreve e te tjereve, por kur kete e ben ne institucionet partiake, politike e shteterore, atehere e drejta e tij themelore kthehet ne propagande fetare, qe ne vendet demokratike nuk eshte e lejueshme. "Per shkak se feja eshte e ndare prej politikes dhe shtetit, ne vendet demokratike perendimore, as partite demokristiane nuk i shquajne ne zyrat e tyre partiake e shteterore fotografite e prijesve fetare, prandaj as te Papes a te shenjtoreve te ndryshem. Jofetaresia e politikes dhe e shtetit eshte obligim kushtetar".

Pse kryetari i LDK-se dhe i Kosoves Ibrahim Rugova mban fotografine e Papes dhe simbolet fetare ne presidencen e Kosoves nuk eshte shume e cuditshme per Qosjen. "E cuditshme eshte pse ende as perfaqesues te partive, as perfaqesues te institucioneve qeverisese vendore nuk ia terheqin verejtjen se ashtu cenon nje te arritur teper te rendesishme te qyteterimit e te demokracise: jofetaresine e politikes e te shtetit, se ashtu, me ne fund, mund te provokoje bashkekombesit e besimit mysliman", thote akademik Rexhep Qosja.

Pergjigja e dr. Rugoves, per te gjithe kritikuesit, ne vitet '90, kishte qene se foton e Papes e mban njesoj sic i mban fotografite e shkrimtareve shqiptare Fan Nolit dhe Naim Frasherit. Dallimi i vetem ishte se Papa ekspozohej para mediave, ndersa dy foto tjera ishin te vendosura ne vende me pak te dukshme. 

"Nuk u kane keq qe Presidenti jone me u kthye najhere kah Kibla"! "Kible", sic shpjegon Kur'ani, i thuhet anes nga e cila orientohet dikush, e ketu eshte fjala per orientimin e atij qe falet, ndersa te gjithe muslimanet kane nje kible dhe te gjithe, kudo qe te gjenden, gjate lutjeve i kthehen asaj. Kur'ani thote se Zoti i dha per detyre Pejgamberit Ibrahim, qe te ndertoje Qaben, vend ne te cilin drejtim duhet te kthehen te gjithe besimtaret e drejte. 

Ibrahimi ishte Pejgamber i dalluar, i cili sinqerisht iu dorezua Zotit. Ai i porositi pasardhesit e vet t'i permbahen vetem fese, te cilen zgjodhi Zoti, fese islame. Ashtu bene edhe pasardhesit e tij.

Presidenti i Kosoves mban te njejtin emer te Pejgamberit qe ndertoi Qaben, ndersa nga shiptaret e Kosoves po ashtu eshte quajtur Pejgamber per shkak te identifikimit te tij me pavaresine e Kosoves, deshires me te madhe te kosovareve. Besimtaret e fese islame ne Kosoves, se fundi, kane kerkuar nga Pejgamberi i tyre ne Toke, qe te tregoje me shume respekt per fene e tyre.

Marre nga gazeta "Java", Prishtine

----------


## Besniku

Eh valla jam çuditur.  Si be vete presidenti i kosoves mos te ja uroj ramazanin popullsise se vete islame?  Vete SHKAU i maqedonise presidenti edhe ministri ja uruan ramazanin muslimanve te maqedonise e ky "pejgamer" i kosoves s'va rasi hiq juve a?  auuuu turp valla.

----------


## lis

Albo pamvaresisht divergjencave  qe kemi pasur me njeri tjetrin plus akuzat qe kam hedhur mbi ju(ne disa raste pa te drejte) me shkrimin tuaj te mesiperm, treguat largapamesi, maturi, mencuri, treguat me te vertete njeriun e vendosur, te prere, te sakte gjithashtu brenda ketyre vleresimeve treguat karizmen tuaj.
Jeni i mrekullueshem,megjithate ne te ardhmen do te kemi debate ndoshta edhe me "fyerje" por ne te miren tone.

Shqipetaret e Kosoves(Dardanise) nuk kane pse godasin me cekane, pse presidenti Kosoves u intervistua dhe foli pa dorashka.
Une, fene e cila eshte personale per cdo njeri e respektoj, por ju lutem ju shqipetareve te Kosoves, duke pretenduar se ne kete forum ka dhe intelektuale te Kosoves, doja te perforcoja mesazhin qe sjell Rugova.
Jam katerciprisht kunder Kosoves shtet por per kushtet aktuale, Rugova ashtu sic shpjegon Albo, vendimi me i mire eshte ai qe Ruogova ofron.
Flamuri nuk perben ndonje problem serioz per ceshtjen shqipetare, perkundrazi ashtu sic tha Albo, ky flamur i mbyll gojen Cubrilloviqeve te Serbeve bujq.
Le ta degjojme Rugoven mundesisht te japim edhe ndonje mendim tonin, kritike a dicka te tile, por mos ta perdhosim se njerez te tille nuk lindin cdo dite.
Ibrahim Rugova eshte nje nga njerezit qe urren me shume serbet por ai qendron krenar sepse eshte pasardhes i mbretit Kostandin i cili shperndau "Fjalen e shenjte te Krishtit " atehere kur sllavet ishin akoma ne stepat e Siberise.
Rugova eshte njeriu i vetem qe ka per ti drejtuar fatet e Kosoves ne drejtimin e duhur.
Juve shqipetareve te Dardanise ju nevojitet durim te thelle, te shfaqni vetite pozitive e te mos goditni vend e pa vend lideret qe drejtojne Dardanine.
Sidoqofte edhe Hashim Thaci dhe Ibrahim Rugova jane dy persona te spikatur qe kane per ti dhene lavdine Dardanise, asaj Dardanie qe ndau hendekun midis alternativave progresiste dhe alternativave regresiste.
Le te jemi shqipetare ne rradhe te pare e te mos gerricemi me gjera te rendomta ose me shfaqje personale.
Nje intelektual di te beje dallimin mes te mires dhe te keqes.
Dhe neqoftese ketu marrin pjese te gjithe ata qe sapo kane mesuar abc-ne faqet e internetit, nuk do te ishin pozitive ne diskutime te tilla.
Jam shqipetar i Shqiperise dhe endrra ime eshte bashkimi i Shqiperise Etnike dhe jo Shqiperise se Madhe ashtu sikur serbet shqipetare dhe serbet greke e serbet sllave i trumbetojne.

----------


## drenica martire

Për të vazhduar edhe pak në këtë temë, ne fillim do te shpreh gëzimin që shkrimin e mësipërm nuk ma paskanë fshi. 

Në temën e hapur, më tepër për spekulim,  rreth ndërrimit të fesë së Dr. Rugovës dikush na e paska sjellur një shkrim të gazetës JAVA të Migjen Kelmendit, përndryshe emrat e autorëve nuk i janë aspak të njohur  opinionin shqiptar të Kosovës. Ata i paskan bërë ftesë Rugovës jo të luftojë për pavarësinë e Kosovës por për t'u kthyer kah Kur'ani. Sa të çuditshëm janë njerëzit. Një ditë do t'i përzihen Rugovës edhe në gruan e tij.

Sqarim rreth dukjes së flamurit të Dardanisë. Ïdenë për një flamur tjetër e ka dhënë Rugova. Dizajnin e ka bërë djali i tij Ukë Rugova. Sa i përket ndërrimit të emrit të Kosovës në DARDANI është më se i qëlluar.

*Krahasimi i Rugovës me Thaçin...*

Rugova nuk mund të krahasohet me Hashimin, e aq më pak me Ramushin që është një analfabet i llojit të veçant. Personalisht i njoh të dytë, por më mirë  e njoh Ramushin, i cili për më se 10 vite ka punuar në kulma shtepish dhe rojtar dere nepër diskoteka të Zvicëres.

Edhe Hashimi edhe Ramushi i kanë duartë e përlyera dhe të lyera me gjak shqiptarësh deri në cepa të krahëve. Të dytë janë enverist të betuar dhe Kosova ka jetuar me ethe frike gjate Koshes sa ishte Qeveria e Perkohëshme e Thaçit. Me te njëjtat edhe jeton sot Dukagjini, në veçanti trekënshi: Pejë-Deçan-Klinë.  Kush ka deshirë t'i provojë këto *ethe të tmerrit*  e ka leht. Mund ta zgjedh cilin lokal publik ne Peje apo Deçan dhe t'i flet dy-tre fjalë kunder Ramushit për tu përballur me dhunën fizike nga argatet e tij.

Viktimat e fundit të klaneve mafioze të Ramush Haradinit janë tre policët e Njësitit hetimor të SHPK-së të cilët ishin edhe ushtarë të UÇK-së në Koshare. Derisa Sebahate Tolaj është varrosur para disa dite, sot në Isniq, varroset edhe Jusuf Haklaj.

Edhe pse sutuata është relaksuar pak, Drenica ka qenë e mbështjellur me të njejtin ankth nga i cili ende nuk ka dalur. Këto klane mafioze janë të Hashimit, i cili është betuar para varrit të "xhaxhit" Enver që rrugën e tij do ta vazhdoj. Personalisht si qytetar i Kosovës nuk do të deshiroja të jetoj nën diktaturën e Ramushit apo të Hashimit.

*Kush është Ali Ahmeti?*

Pasi ra fjala, do t'i them dy tre fjalë edhe për liderin e shqiptarëve të Iliridës, Ali Ahmetin. Ky Aliu jo vetëm që është enverist po aq i regjur sikur këta dy musketieret enverist të Kosovës që i ceka, por është edhe i sëmur mental. Dëshmi për këtë kanë  dhënë gazetat zvicërane para 6 muaj dite, ndërsa para një muaji gazeta lokale e Luzernit ka bërë publike kërkesën e vajzës së tij, që "Zvicëra t'ia marrë të drejtën e kthimit babait të saj, nëse do t'ia shpëtojë familjen, sepse ky na qenka i sëmur psiqik".

I tash të gjitha këto që të mbështes mendimin e Brarit se vëllezërit tanë me origjinë nga Shqipëria, në veçanti këta të Diasporës, kanë tepër pak njohuri për realitetin e Kosovës  dhe atë të Iliridës. 

*A janë Hashimi dhe Ramushi më muslimanë se Rugova?*

Ku keni parë dhe kur keni dëgjuar që Hashimi apo Ramushi kanë shkuar në xhami, a i ka parë dikush me Kur'an në dorë? A është e mundur të jeshë stalinisto enverist dhe të jeshë musliman apo kristian? Nëse Rugova ndërron fenë nga musliman në kristian është e keqja më e vogël nëse krahasojmë me Thaçin, Ramushin, Ali Ahmetin që janë krejt ateistë. Rugova iu kthyeka, po them kushtimisht, "rrënjëve" po Ramushi dhe Thaçi kujt? Enveristët mbrojnë me këmbëngulje se prejardhja e tyre është nga majmuni!

Unë nuk dua ta kem për babë një majmun, qoftë ai edhe i racës më të mirë!

*Në panin global...*

Kush më tregon cili vend islamik na ndihmoi të çlirohemi nga serbi? Pse, përveç 5 vendeve të Quintit, edhe Bullgaria ka hapur përfaqësinë e vetë diplomatike në Kosovë, por jo edhe Turqia, Egjipti, Arabia Saudite etj...

*Për fund*

Fundi i fundit ashtu siç na u ka dashur një Kosovë pa policë serbë, tash na duhet një Dardani e pavaruar e cila do t'i ketë kifit e hapur me Shqipërinë dhe Iliridën sikur Shtetet e Bashkuara te USA-s, Republikat e Gjermanisë, Departamentet e Francës, Kantonet e Zvicëres et ...

Kur ta realizoj këtë Rugova, sa për mua në mes ditë mund të shkojë në xhami, në mrëmje në kishë etj...

*Rroftshin  SHBSH - The United States of Albania!*

----------


## Shiu

> _Postuar më parë nga drenica martire_ 
> *
> Në panin global...
> 
> Kush më tregon cili vend islamik na ndihmoi të çlirohemi nga serbi? Pse, përveç 5 vendeve të Quintit, edhe Bullgaria ka hapur përfaqësinë e vetë diplomatike në Kosovë, por jo edhe Turqia, Egjipti, Arabia Saudite etj...*


Si duhet ta kuptoj kete? 
A ta kuptoj si apel qe ta nderrojme fene ne ate te aleatit aktual ushtarak apo politik? 
Po sikur rastesisht aleat ta kishim ndonje shtet me popullesi budiste, a do te duhej tani te gjithe te behemi budiste?
Feja islame eshte pranuar tek shqiptaret para ekzistimit te cfaredo Quinti, prandaj ketu nuk shoh kurrfare nderlidhje.
Nderrimi i fese sipas kerkesave te politikes ditore s'eshte gje tjeter vecse hipokrizi e neveritshme.

----------


## alto_sicila

> _Postuar më parë nga drenica martire_ 
> *Për të vazhduar edhe pak në këtë temë, ne fillim do te shpreh gëzimin që shkrimin e mësipërm nuk ma paskanë fshi. 
> 
> Në temën e hapur, më tepër për spekulim,  rreth ndërrimit të fesë së Dr. Rugovës dikush na e paska sjellur një shkrim të gazetës JAVA të Migjen Kelmendit, përndryshe emrat e autorëve nuk i janë aspak të njohur  opinionin shqiptar të Kosovës. Ata i paskan bërë ftesë Rugovës jo të luftojë për pavarësinë e Kosovës por për t'u kthyer kah Kur'ani. Sa të çuditshëm janë njerëzit. Një ditë do t'i përzihen Rugovës edhe në gruan e tij.
> 
> Sqarim rreth dukjes së flamurit të Dardanisë. Ïdenë për një flamur tjetër e ka dhënë Rugova. Dizajnin e ka bërë djali i tij Ukë Rugova. Sa i përket ndërrimit të emrit të Kosovës në DARDANI është më se i qëlluar.
> 
> Krahasimi i Rugovës me Thaçin...
> 
> ...


PREJ SE HYJ NE FORUM KURRE SHKRIM ME PALIDHJE DHE ME TE MARREZISHEM NUK KAM LEXUAR...MOS JE FJETUR KAH SHKRUAN SE ENDE ASKUSH NUK E GJETI VRASESIN E POLICES.NESE KE FAKTE SHKO TE UNMIKU E MOS NA ÇAJ KOKEN ME DOKRRA.

----------


## Besniku

Po pse be njerzi i frigoheni fese aq shume?  Une nuk kam gajle se çfare feje Rugova praktikon ne shtepi te vete por ai si lider te nje vendi me popullsi shumice muslimane duhet ta respektoje fejen dhe popullsine e vete.  Kur shkijet e Ilirides hyne mbrenda ne xhami te na urrojne ramazanin ky tjetri po frigohet se ndoshta po e quajne terrorist apo ku ta di une?  Hajde bre vllazni mos me shitni mend ketu.

----------


## Brari

Hall sikila shkruen:

"Deri sa mos te deshmohet se kush i ka vrare ata te ndjere,nuk e akuzoj aske,e jo si ti dhe ca te mjere si ti ketu qe Çdo turp mundohen ta lidhin me heronjte e luftes.TURP TE QOFTE!"


Hall Sicile.. lexo shtypin se ka dal e verteta per shum vrasje por ajo qe mungon asht Institucioni qe i arreston Vrasesit.
Turpi asht mbi vrasesit oj Hall e pashpirt dhe mbi ty e shok te tu qe i strehoni Kriminelet e i ndihmoni me ik ne Perendim me pasosha fallc.

Kush jan heronj te luftes oj hall katile?

Sali Veseli qe gjat luftes vec ka vra Shqiptar e mbas luftes u ba gjeneral TMK-je e tan diten e kalonte neper bordello tu lujt bixhoz e tuj pagu Ningjat me vra Drinin, Heroin e Luftes, e pastaj me shku ne bordello POJATAn e me ba orgji harem me shoket e tij Jakup Krasniq e kompani me festu vrasjen e luftarit e komandant Drinit?

Apo asht Hero Daut Haradini me Toger idrizin qe masakrojne 4 luftar shqiptar e rrahin e torturojne dhjetra tjere e i hedhin ne gropa e i fshehin e pastaj japin urdher me vra luftarin Ilir Selimaj me fmi e bab e gra se ish deshmitar i masakres?

Apo Hashimi i cili ne telefon i Thot Ministrit te Mbrotjes Ahmet Krasniqit kam me te vra si Shkaun...dhe popullin e len ne dor te Shkaut e shkon ne Rogner te Tiranes e organizon vrasjen e Kolonelit?

Kto i di krejt Kosova oj Hall pa zemer por me ndoj liber te Enverit ne gji..??

Kto nuk i deshmova une por njerez qe kan qene luftar e kan qen present ne kto Krime..

Si mundesh i thu vetes Shqiptare e i mbron vrasesit e urren atdheun tend?

Ai qe do atdheun i do njerzit e Atdheut..e kta njerez qe vriten i do populli..
Shko shiko varrimin e Sabaetes..e thirri mendjes se ti zemer nuk ke..
Ne france je vu ne sherbim te Shikut me zbulu armiqte e Xhavit Halitit ... 



Bravo..te koft..

----------


## Redi

Shume gjera te cuditshme kemi lexuar dhe vazhdojme te lexojme. 
Shqiptaret vazhdojme te mos i largohen dogmave dhe propagandes boshe dhe shpesh here kane mbetur viktima te saj.

Le te analizojme situaten.
Kosova ka 3 alternativa:

*1*- Te qendroje nen Serbi, me statusin e krahines autonome ose jo.

*2*- Te bashkohet me Shqiperine.

*3*- Te shpallet e Pavarur si shtet me vete me insitucionet e saja.


*1*-Alternativa e pare sot duket ajo me pak e mundshme pasi veshtire se mund te gjesh ndonje shqiptar qe mund ta doje dhe mund te punoje e luftoje per ate ceshtje. Sidomos pas luftes dhe vete komuniteti nderkombetar eshte ndergjegjesuar se Kosova nuk ka asgje te perbashket me Serbine dhe asnjehere rajoni Juglindor i Europes do te gjeje paqe ne rast se arrihet kjo alternative.

*2*Alternativa e Dyte gjithashtu nuk eshte shume e mundshme ne kete situate. Ka shume interesa gjeopolitike ne rajon dhe Kontinent qe do te bejne c'eshte e mundur per te mos e lejuar ate gje.

Nen kete pike; Cilat jane rruget me te mundshme per kete Bashkim?

*a)*Diplomacia dhe Faktori Nderkombetar.
Me cfare di, asnje vend Ballkanik apo Europian deshiron Bashkimin e Shqiperise me Kosoven dhe ne shumicen e rasteve ata jane shprehur totalisht kundra. Pa mbeshtetjen e Komunitetit Nderkombetar eshte e pamundur qe te arrihet nje Bashkim i Tille.

*b)* Lufta e Armatosur.
Dhe kjo eshte nje alternative tjeter por qe nuk besoj se eshte shume e frytshme duke patur parasysh te kaluaren tone te afert dhe te larget. 
Qe te behet nje Lufte e Armatosur per te arritur Bahkimin Kombetar duhet qe ajo te perqafohet nga te gjithe shqiptaret e te gjitha krahinave pa dallime idesh politike, besime fetare apo ndaresi krahinore. 
Por e kaluara i ka bere shume shqiptare teper skeptik ne lidhje me kete fakt pasi shume luftra me vone jane kthyer ne larje hesapesh midis krereve dhe jane tradhtuar interesat madhore. 

Gjate Luftes se Dyte Boterore shqiptaret nuk ngurruan ti kthenin armet kundra njeri-tjetrit. Gjithashtu gjate dhe pas luftes se Kosoves, sic po shohim, vrasjet politike po vazhdojne. Kjo ben ate qe qe frika per instrumentalizim te luftes nga individe te vecante te largojne pjesen me te madhe te shqiptareve nga perqafimi i asaj aleternative. 

Pra, nga cdo ane qe ta kapesh, Bashkimi i Shqiperise me Kosoven tani per tani nuk duket ne Horizont.

*3*- Alternativa e trete, Shpallja e Kosoves si Shtet i Pavarur dhe Sovran:

Per mendimin tim kjo eshte alternativa me e mundshme dhe me frytdhenese.

Kosova duhet te shpallet si Shtet i Pavarur i njohur nga Komuniteti Nderkombetar dhe OKB-ja.
Presidenti Rugova po punon ne kete drejtim dhe perparime te shumta jane bere ne kete drejtim megjithese mbetet akoma shume per te bere.

Qe Kosova te Shpallet Shtet i Pavarur duhet te plotesohen disa kushte dhe me e rendesishmja prej tyre eshte Ndertimi dhe Funksionimin i Institucioneve Shteterore si; Presidenca, Parlamenti, Qeveria, Gjykata, Policia etj. 

Vrasjet politike qe ndodhin ne Kosove e demtojne jashtezakonisht shume kete gje. Shqiptaret e Kosoves duhet te mbeshtesin ne menyre civile dhe demokratike institucionet e tyre dhe te ndihmojne ne konsolidimin e tyre.

Simbolet e Kosoves.

Shume shqiptare jane hedhur perpjete nga fakti qe Presidenti Rugova doli publikisht me Flamurin e Ri te Kosoves dhe asnje nuk permendi faktin e emrit Dardania.

Pse? Indoktrinimi shqiptar dhe pseudopatriotizmi nuk ka kufij.  

Qe Kosova te Shpallet shtet i Pavarur duhet medoemos te kete nje Flamur qe nuk e ka asnje shtet tjeter i Botes. Po te dalesh me flamurin e Republikes se Shqiperise dmth qe nuk po kerkon Pavaresi te Kosoves, por Bashkim te Menjehershem me Shqiperine dhe kete gje nuk mund ta arrijme tani per tani sado te bertasim e ulerasim.

Flamuri i Republikes se Shqiperise nuk ka pamjen e dikurshme dhe gjate kohrave ka ndryshuar shume. Nuk kemi pse e marrim per kapital qe o duhet ai flamur o nuk behet ndryshe. 

Me i rendesishem per mendimin tim eshte Emri i Kosoves. Ne rast se arrin te marre emrin Dardania, kjo do te jete nje fitore teper e madhe. Nacionalizmi i ka rrenjet tek e kaluara e Lavdishme dhe cdo Komb te kete Bote aty eshte nisur per te ndertuar te ardhmen.

Emri Dardania eshte shume me i hershem se emri Shqiperi dhe ne rast se Kosova do te arrije te kete ate emer, do te shuhen shume nga kontradiktat qe kane te bejne me prejardhjen e Shqiptareve.

Me emrin Dardani, vuloset nje here e pergjithmone prejardhja Ilire e Shqiptareve dhe menjanohen pretendimet sllave per djepin e qyteterimit serb.

Ne rast se ne te ardhmen do te kemi nje shtet te pavarur me emrin Dardani, atehere do te jene dy shtete me kombesi Shqiptare ne Ballkan te cilat me vone do te vendosin per fatin e tyre.

Ky akt i Presidentit Rugova eshte per tu pershendetur dhe jo per tu sulmuar. Do te ishte ideale sikur dhe Republika e Shqiperise te quhet Republika e Ilirise por qe vete shqiptaret as qe e cojne nepermend kete gje.

Rievokimi i vlerave dhe simboleve tona antike do te na coje perpara si Komb. Shqiptaret nuk linden pas largimit te Turqise, por shume shekuj me pare te cilet armiqte e kombit tone na i mohojne me paturpesi. 
Na mbetet ne si detyre qe te rievokojme te kaluaren. Emertimi i Kosoves me emrin Dardani eshte hapi i pare i nje rruge te gjate.

----------


## StterollA

Flamuri i  ri i Dardanisë

----------

